# Chest/biceps? Back/Triceps?



## Fernando300 (Oct 9, 2011)

I was wondering if this is a good muscle pairing routine
monday chest/biceps
wednesday back/triceps

is this okay? or would you consider my biceps and triceps fatigued from the previous monday workout?


----------



## styles (Oct 9, 2011)

wheres the other muscle groups?


----------



## Fernando300 (Oct 9, 2011)

o this is just an example of my routine 
i do legs friday
shoulders saturday
and i have no problems with these muscle groups

however the ones i just posted are the ones im curious about
wana know if this is interefering with muscle growth or not recovering in time


----------



## bigcruz (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been doing biceps after shoulder I find that when my shoulders are worked I'm forced to truly use my biceps when curling


----------



## Fernando300 (Oct 9, 2011)

bigcruz said:


> I've been doing biceps after shoulder I find that when my shoulders are worked I'm forced to truly use my biceps when curling


 

hmmm that sounds good actually 
shoulders with biceps do 4-5 shoulders then 2-3 bicep excercises

so maybe
monday chest tris
wed back alone
and saturday shoulders and biceps?

but thats still 2 days after doing back an my bis are dead after a grueling back workout


----------



## zoco (Oct 10, 2011)

Maybe it's a little too much.You train your triceps 3 times a week this way.Once with back, the second time with chest and the third time with shoulders.


----------



## USMC (Oct 10, 2011)

Typically it's chest/tri's and back/bi's given the movements. Personally I'm currently running:
Mon: Chest, Tris
Tues: Back, Bi's
Wed: Legs
Thurs: Shoulders, Abs
Fri: Tri, bis superset and alternating back and forth in the exercises.


----------



## usafchris (Oct 11, 2011)

I have done the Chest/Bis, Back/Tris thing, it is actually what I started out with.  Then I switched to a chest/tri, back/bi.  Then I went to a single muscle group a day/ 6 days a week (which in no way do I recommend, not enough rest time).  But a while back I was reading logs on here and on Juggernaut's log he said " If you guys need any assistance in getting big, try Built's BGB routine. It's my bread and butter and I always praise her for the wonder of it. It's an amazing routine for getting me large."  So I looked it up on here and I have been sticking to that for a good bit now. (I should actually switch it up some).  It didn't seem like I was doing very much in the gym at first, but so far this has been BY FAR the most productive workout plan that I have utilized.  You may want to give it a look.


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 11, 2011)

Totally reasonable way of splitting things up.  Just make sure if you do shoulder work later it doesn't end up being so anterior dominant, as most people's shoulder workouts tend to be.


----------



## zoco (Oct 11, 2011)

I really don't understand why people are concentrating so much on their arms.What's the idea of training arms 3 times a week? And also doing more sets,reps (volume in general) for arms and doing half the volume and work for a large muscle group like legs and back.

Big arms alone don't make you look like a bodybuilder.Big back and wide shoulders on the other hand do.


----------



## bjg (Oct 11, 2011)

Fernando300 said:


> I was wondering if this is a good muscle pairing routine
> monday chest/biceps
> wednesday back/triceps
> 
> is this okay? or would you consider my biceps and triceps fatigued from the previous monday workout?


it is ok if you feel you are recuperating fast , you only can answer this question, listen to your body, if you are young  i see no problem with that, it is true though that your triceps is being worked 3 times.
your workout does not have to follow days of the week or a preset order, just be smart about it. who said that it has to be a preset program???????
sometimes i do chest /shoulders  , then back /biceps, then legs, then triceps, then 2 days rest then start again but with back biceps instead of chest etc..
or i start with chest triceps, then back biceps , then legs, then shoulders then rest, then i start again next week with back instead of chest because my triceps are tired from previous shoulders etc..
AND SOMETIMES YOU CAN DO A MUSCLE AVOIDING USING ANOTHER WITH IT  like you can do shoulders but with no presses so you don't use triceps if you did not rest your triceps enough.
 or you can do  one muscle a day 
your workout does not have to follow days the important is that to give 3 days or more (at least 2) for a given muscle to rest. like i would not do triceps only a day or 2 after chest or shoulders, i would not do back a day after biceps etc...


----------



## Fernando300 (Oct 13, 2011)

yes i think im gonna go back to doing
monday chest and triceps
wed back alone
friday legs
saturday shoulders an biceps 
im gonna try that out an see how it works for me
 might add light abs to wed and friday not sure but im gonna try this new split see how it goes for me


----------



## Fernando300 (Oct 13, 2011)

usafchris said:


> I have done the Chest/Bis, Back/Tris thing, it is actually what I started out with. Then I switched to a chest/tri, back/bi. Then I went to a single muscle group a day/ 6 days a week (which in no way do I recommend, not enough rest time). But a while back I was reading logs on here and on Juggernaut's log he said " If you guys need any assistance in getting big, try Built's BGB routine. It's my bread and butter and I always praise her for the wonder of it. It's an amazing routine for getting me large." So I looked it up on here and I have been sticking to that for a good bit now. (I should actually switch it up some). It didn't seem like I was doing very much in the gym at first, but so far this has been BY FAR the most productive workout plan that I have utilized. You may want to give it a look.


 
thank you i will read up on this article appreciate the info too much obliged


----------

